# My crazy track plan for Ho layout



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

I don't know if I want to make this, but I guess it could work as a track plan for anyone who wants to *dare* make this.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

What is that, 40 foot long in HO scale?


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

I guesstimate More than $4,400.00 in just flex track, turnouts, dbl crossovers, and custom made diamonds. You must be loaded little man. 😂😂😂


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The switch turnoffs are unrealistic. Too close together. I knew one gentleman who came in from both sides and like intertwine fingers filled the space. Neither side was connected. It is creative.


----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Re the first track plan: If you like it, build it...but beware...you have two reverse loops
that will require isolation and reverse loop controllers if DCC...
or special DPDT circuits if plain DC. When you decide on
your final layout plans display it and we can show where to
put isolation gaps or insulated joiners.

Don


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

DonR said:


> Re the first track plan: If you like it, build it...but beware...you have two reverse loops
> that will require isolation and reverse loop controllers if DCC...
> or special DPDT circuits if plain DC. When you decide on
> your final layout plans display it and we can show where to
> ...


Given the four-track mains, there's actually five. One on the right, and four in the wyes in the middle.


----------

